# Parking (protecting my space)



## 25euronote (12 Mar 2009)

I have an apartment (rented out), the tenant has no car so the space should be vacant - unless my tenant has a visitor.  I like to use the space when I have business in Dublin, however more often than not there is usually a car parked by an unknown driver in my space.

My question, am I allowed to install a parking post / bollard?

I know that if I ask the management company they will say NO!


----------



## Complainer (12 Mar 2009)

25euronote said:


> I know that if I ask the management company they will say NO!


There's your answer then. If you don't believe them, check out the terms in the contract when you purchased the property.


----------



## Vinnie_cork (12 Mar 2009)

Why not say it to management company to have the car clamped for parking in your space? If the say no ask can you then put in a post to protect the use of your space.


----------



## Bessa (12 Mar 2009)

Hi,
Put a note on the windscreen telling them that you own the parking place and not to park there again, and that you will have them clamped if they park in your spot again. It worked for me.


----------



## peteb (13 Mar 2009)

how do you know its not the tenants visitor?


----------



## Smashbox (13 Mar 2009)

If the management company says no... then thats probably the answer to follow! You have nothing to lose by asking them.


----------



## Card (13 Mar 2009)

what about the tenant, do you have their agreement to such an arrangement, how do you know that they are not expecting a guest when the space just happens to be free, 
if you have cleared this arrangement with them then that's fine, if not I think it a bit sharp and without anyway intending to offend the sort of action that doesn't reflect well on landlords, 
but as I say if you've reached agreement with the Tenant, then your next stop should be the management company, they must have some procedure in place for unauthorised parking


----------



## becky (13 Mar 2009)

I'd ask the tenant as well.  I have a car space but would have no problems allowing my landlord using it during the day when I wasn't using it.


----------



## bigchicken (13 Mar 2009)

Card said:


> what about the tenant, do you have their agreement to such an arrangement, how do you know that they are not expecting a guest when the space just happens to be free,
> if you have cleared this arrangement with them then that's fine, if not I think it a bit sharp and without anyway intending to offend the sort of action that doesn't reflect well on landlords,
> but as I say if you've reached agreement with the Tenant, then your next stop should be the management company, they must have some procedure in place for unauthorised parking


 
Completely agree with this.

You need to okay that agreement with the tenant and you also need to find out if its their visitors who are parking there.


----------



## Kine (13 Mar 2009)

I must admit, I totally empathise with the OP, I have regularly come home to my OWN apartment, whwere I have an assigned spot, and found people parked in it. Nothing annoys me more, I really must admit, as the last thing I want to do is find a spot in the estate to park when I already have one!! 

My usual tactic is to block the car in by parking behind it  Works like a charm, as they never park there again as I usually am "just out of the shower" when tehy buzz in asking me to move it..funnily enough it can take me a while to get out there to move my car!


----------



## becky (13 Mar 2009)

Kine said:


> I must admit, I totally empathise with the OP, I have regularly come home to my OWN apartment, whwere I have an assigned spot, and found people parked in it. Nothing annoys me more, I really must admit, as the last thing I want to do is find a spot in the estate to park when I already have one!!
> 
> My usual tactic is to block the car in by parking behind it  Works like a charm, as they never park there again as I usually am "just out of the shower" when tehy buzz in asking me to move it..funnily enough it can take me a while to get out there to move my car!


 
Lord that's just mean.

We're lucky as there are free spaces and our developement isn't one of those where the cars parked on top of each other even though there are a lot of renters.  However, some people don't want to walk the few steps further.  I give them one chance and if/when they do it again I put a note on the screen saying its my space but that there are free spaces further down.  Has worked so far but it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## computerman (15 Mar 2009)

Reminds me of an incident a few weeks ago.  I have an apartment rented out to Non european accountancy students.  Parking space goes with the apartment.  The tenants have no requirement nor has any other tenannt who rented it.

Anyway, if im in the city center either my wife or I like to use it. 

Its always available during the day (dont know about night time.)

A couple of week ago I arrived and saw some ba@#~x& in my space!  I was furious!

I was tempted to block him in (but then I would have been blocking in the other cars around).  So I parked in the space beside him. and put about 50 postit notes (preprinted with company details) all over his windscreen.

I came back a few hours later to find his car was still there.

I left.  At 11pm the following day I get a phone call from the owner of the car. It appears he just bought an apartment in the development and that the space was his not mine.  

I had assumed that space 1 = apartment 1 , 2 =2 etc etc.

It diddint!!!


big doses of humble pie....

moral of the story......make sure its your space before you start throwing stones.


----------



## Kine (16 Mar 2009)

Hehe "humble pie".

Yeah, it is most definitely my space...my god darned NUMBER is on it! The annoying thing is that there are plenty of free spaces around...that's the worst part of it!


----------

